#  Schulmedizin >   Helft mir BIIIITTTTEEEE >

## Pacem

Hey ihr lieben ich hab eine kleines problem naja eig habe ich nur panik der medizinische eingriff ist schon passiert
also es geht darum das ich eine erkältung hatte somit meine ohr bzw mein rechte ohr immer zu war! Beim 2 mal besuch beim HNO Arzt hat sich herraus gestellt das sich wasser hinter meinem Trommelfel gebildet hat ich konnte mich endscheiden unter einer örtlichen betäubung oder einer narkose allerdings habe ich mich für eine örtliche betäubung endschieden weil auf die narkose hätte ich noch eine woche warten müssen..... also fing er an mein ohr zu betäuben und los zu saugen :-) letzendlich hat er noch ein röhrchen ein gesetzt mit der begründung das wir vielleicht sonst in einer woche wieder das gleiche problem haben .... so war uch ales gut danach ....
ich hab mich gestern (1 Tag Nachdem der eingriff gemacht wurde) echt gefragt wie laut manche sachen sind ... ich lege mich jetzt auch immer auf die rechte seite damit da noch wasser ablaufen kann was auch passiert ist .... aber meine panik ist es ist nun 2 tage her und irgendwie merke ich immer noch das es ein bisschen zu ist das ohr ist das normal oder ist das nicht normal :Huh?:  :Huh?:  ich hab auch schon daran gedacht diesen druck ausgleich zu machen aber ich trau mich nicht nicht das dann das röhrchen wieder raus springt  :Cheesy:  ich bin echt überfordert weil ch noch nie was mit den ohren hattet bitte helft mir
danke schon mal im vorraus

----------

